

Ask HN: Which open source projects are looking for Python contributors? - iambibhas

I'm learning python for few months. And I get a feeling that contributing to open source projects is a great way to learn even faster. But It's proving hard to find a project on python that's both active and can get a beginner like me started good.
======
igor_a
<https://github.com/search?q=python>

